# My "other" interest



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Carraig, your cats are absolutely stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Stunning cat and congrats on the achievements.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Huge congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beautiful boy; love his type and coat!!! Now I hope you will keep his lines safe? You know who I am talking about?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations - boy are you talented in so many ways.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

BRAVO !!!
Danny is absolutely gorgeous !
But ... I don't think Mr & Miss T would agree ... they'd probably love to get their "paw" on Danny ... they were not raised around cats ... LOL


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yes, his lines are safe Linn. You can move to another continent, but you can't hide or make everyone forget, as some breeders have hoped to do.

It is disappointing to place my best male cats like this, but I am a small breeder. When you work with certain lines for a number of years, then you have to move on. The choice comes down to keeping a male from what you have developed, or keeping females and bringing in a new male.

I chose to keep females in order to continue producing more of what I have built up over 13 years, which is to return size and type to the cat along with their signature markings. The problem with keeping a male is that if he does not throw that type, you are out of luck, having placed all your good females.

So I share the lines on a selective basis. I now have a cat in Japan, one in Korea, two in Germany after next week, and two in the U.S. After this I think that I will keep my next really spectacular male and neuter him for showing. This is what I did nearly eight years ago. GP Carraig's Xavier Coolcat has ranked in the top 50 of his breed, for seven years running. But he is my baby, sleeps with me every night, and was the inspiration and model for the main character of Purrlock Holmes in my children's novel.

This is Coolcat in his best year, photographed by the very talented Chanan, Richard Katris









And at home, tipping his deerstalker hat for the camera. (Actually removing it, but we don't tell the press that.) He had his photo in the Washington Post, taken by a stringer at our cat show where he was promoting the book.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow they are both beautiful!!!! Love the little hat! And congrats on the wins!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats Betty  That's totally awesome!!!! What a GORGEOUS kitty


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow, your cats are beautiful Betty. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Carraig said:


> You can move to another continent, but you can't hide or make everyone forget, as some breeders have hoped to do.


I will never forget what she did 

Very interesting to learn how you go about with your breeding programme - thanks for sharing.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Your cats are beautiful i do love cats i look after peoples cats in ther own home when they go on holiday some cats love me some don't !!!! but i still spoil them with Tuna i always think if they know they are going to get a nice treat i won't have a job getting them in.
But with Charlie there is noway i could have a cat maybe a Lion !!!! that would stand up to her.
But we have olny had her 6 months this month so its early days.

Maggie


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Gorgeous Cats!!!!!!!! congrats on your accomplishements


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a beauty!! I'd love to nuzzle him, his fur looks so soft!


----------

